# Is there a way to find my posts?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sure it is simple but I have tried so many times to figure out how I can find posts I have made but can't seem to figure it out. Help please?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some forums have a "My posts" link but on BCA, I just go to Search > Advanced Search and think put in my own user name (on the right) and if you want threads you started, you can choose that from the pulldown, or the default is any thread you've posted to.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also click on your user name on a post you just made, click the "Statistics" tab and it will have a link to your posts, or threads you created.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> You can also click on your user name on a post you just made, click the "Statistics" tab and it will have a link to your posts, or threads you created.


That's the one I use. You can also get there by clicking your user name in the top right hand corner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you helpful people :O)


----------

